
Why the Supreme Court’s software patent ban didn’t last - eaguyhn
https://arstechnica.com/features/2018/06/why-the-supreme-courts-software-patent-ban-didnt-last/
======
sharemywin
Wow, didn't realize software patents are alive and well. Regardless of what
the SCOTUS rules.

